# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  پردازش rss با php

## payamka

سلام
من با پردازش اسناد xml توسط php به روش رخدادی آشنایی دارم-البته کم
میخواستم بدانم پدازش آراس اس هم به این شیوه است یا خیر
اگر اینطوری نیست لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید :متفکر:

----------


## Hossein88

دوستان عزیز من هم مشکل مشابه را دارم
کسی میتونه کمک کنه که چطور با php صفحات rss را بخوانیم؟

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان سلام
میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنین که چطور فید سلیت های دیگه رو با PHP در سایت نشون بدیم؟
با تشکر

----------


## mehdi_php

برای خواندن یک فید کافی هست که function get_feed رو صدا کنید . البته این کد در یک کلاس بوده بنابراین اگه قصد استفاده از این فانکشن رو در یک کلاس ندارید پس $this رو حذف کنید . 
public function delTree($dir) {
            $files = glob( $dir . '*', GLOB_MARK );
            if(count($files) > 0)
            {
                foreach( $files as $file ){
                    if( substr( $file, -1 ) == '/' )
                        $this->delTree( $file );
                    else
                        unlink( $file );
                }
            } 
        } 
        public function get_feed($feed_url)
        {
            $today = date('Y-m-d') ; 
            
            if(!file_exists('rss/currency/'.$today.'.xml')) 
            {
                //delete everything in directory 
                $dir = 'rss/currency/' ; 
                $this->delTree($dir) ;   
                
                
                //create new file 
                //$fp = fopen('rss/currency/'.$today.'.txt', "w") or die("Couldn't create new file"); 
                $fxml = fopen('rss/currency/'.$today.'.xml', "w") or die("Couldn't create new file"); 
                $content = file_get_contents($feed_url);
                
                //write xml file and keep in server 
                $xml = fwrite($fxml, $content);
                
                fclose($fxml); 
                
                return $content ; 
                
            }else{
                
                //cach file found  
                //read the file 
                
                $fp = fopen('rss/currency/'.$today.'.xml', "r");
                $data = fread($fp, filesize('rss/currency/'.$today.'.xml'));
                
                return $data; 
                
            }
            
        }

----------


## farshadvl

سلام و عرض ادب . بنده کد بالا دیدم من میخام RSS یک سایت را آنلاین بخونم و توی یک فایل بصورت لوکال ذخیره کنم و بتونم آنالیزش کنم باید چکار کنم

----------

